# Finnex Planted + 24/7 and HC carpet?



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Curious if anyone is successfully growing an HC carpet with a Finnex Planted+ 24/7? I was thinking about using one of these lights over a 45P or 60P for an HC carpet/iwagumi type scape and was hoping to hear of any real world experience out there using this light grown HC. I would be using co2 and some extra aquasoil as well. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## spiderguardnano (Aug 8, 2015)

following


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm passing this link out for free today to all who ask if they have enough light. With PAR data readily available in this forum and other sites on most lights in question it should provide an easy answer to the question.

http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...-aqua-forest-and-nice-low-par-values-who-knew


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link Jeff5614, I'm familiar with this post on the Barr report. 

However, my question was a request to see if anyone had a current set up with this light that was successfully growing an HC carpet. I'm not looking for PAR info on this light as its well documented at this point. I know you can extrapolate that a certain PAR value will successfully grow a given species but I was hoping to see some real world examples of this light growing this species, not observations or speculation based on data alone.



Jeff5614 said:


> I'm passing this link out for free today to all who ask if they have enough light. With PAR data readily available in this forum and other sites on most lights in question it should provide an easy answer to the question.
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...-aqua-forest-and-nice-low-par-values-who-knew


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Also interested and following


----------



## Tim Early (Oct 1, 2016)

*Hmmm*

Also interested. 
I have a Finnex Planted+ with the 24/7 feature and have been using it. My tank is doing very well, but my HC seems to be growing reallly slow. I also almost lost it all in the beginning because I didn't have CO2, but a couple weeks ago I added CO2. Plants are much greener and perkier, but my HC is growing sooooo slowwwwwww, interested to see if the light not being fully off at night effects growth in any way??? Disclaimer: I am kind of a new, no idea if that makes sense or not. Ha. Photos of my tank attached for fun!

Bump:


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted this in the Finnex area, but I recently reached out to Finnex on growing various types of plants using the 24/7. I was shocked to be told that they don't recommend this light for growing plants.....they told me I should have purchased the FugeRay Planted+ because "it has the proper red LEDs that plants love". He said since I had already purchased (and am using) two of the 24/7s, to run one at Max on a timer and the second one using the 24/7 mode and see how the plants respond. I am actually looking at adding a third light but don't know if I want to go with another 24/7 (for uniformity) or if I should go with another model to add a little different spectrum.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

That's crazy, I thought the 24/7 had the "proper" reds, greens and blues that "plants love." Kinda defeats the purpose of having a light with the 24/7 feature if they want you to run one of them on full blast all the time and the other one do the 24/7 feature. I think if you can get all the other variables lined out (CO2, distance of light from substrate, photoperiod, nutrients and flow) then you should be able to grow plants.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

tatersalad said:


> That's crazy, I thought the 24/7 had the "proper" reds, greens and blues that "plants love." Kinda defeats the purpose of having a light with the 24/7 feature if they want you to run one of them on full blast all the time and the other one do the 24/7 feature. I think if you can get all the other variables lined out (CO2, distance of light from substrate, photoperiod, nutrients and flow) then you should be able to grow plants.


I agree...I was kind of irritated to be told that I should not have bought the 24/7 light that they market as a planted aquarium light, for plants lol. Now it has me thinking that if I add a third, that I should add a different model (although I would prefer to have them all the same for aesthetics). So confused...........


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

jsarrow said:


> Thanks for the link Jeff5614, I'm familiar with this post on the Barr report.
> 
> However, my question was a request to see if anyone had a current set up with this light that was successfully growing an HC carpet. I'm not looking for PAR info on this light as its well documented at this point. I know you can extrapolate that a certain PAR value will successfully grow a given species but I was hoping to see some real world examples of this light growing this species, not observations or speculation based on data alone.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipmason3 (Oct 13, 2016)

I also just purchased one of these lights the other day thinking it would be good for a planted tank but from you all just posted now I'm having my doubts! I had a Fluval Aquasky on my 65 gallon and my plants were starting to grow good without the Co2 but I just bought Co2 setup so I don't know if I should put the Fluval light back on?


----------

